# Robos en Guadalajara



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

En las ultimas semanas se ha desatado una ola de robos en el bosque de la Primavera, empezaron en el area de estacionamiento rompiendo los vidrios de los coches estacionados para sacar objetos de valor del interior de los vehiculos, como celulares, mochilas, etc.

Hace algunos dias recibi un PM de un miembro de mtbr de Guadalajara del equipo Turner Homer Team de GDL. Para darme la noticia de que tambien ya empezaron a bajar a punta de pistola a ciclistas en pleno bosque para quitarles sus bicis.
Ese mismo día recibí 2 mails del compañeros de los grupos con los que ruedo para confirmarme la noticia.

Parece que esperan a los ciclistas al terminar las rutas como la mosca o toboganes, y entonces tres tipos con pistola seleccionan a su victima, saben muy bien de marcas de bicis y calidad de componentes.

Estan circulando recomendaciones entre los bikers, para prevenir, como rodar en grupos de mas de 5 ciclistas, y no separarse mucho, traer el celular listo con el telefono de la caseta de los guardabosques, etc, etc.

Yo creo que debemos ir mas alla. Y usar todos los medios (como mtbr) para compartir informacion, y ubicar el modus operandi e identificar a estos tipos, agarrarlos, y ponerles un castigo ejemplar, como un linchamiento masivo y colgarlos de algun arbol y prenderles fuego.

Ahorita que estan iniciando es el momento de detenerlos, antes de que crescan y se vuelvan una mafia grande.

El domingo pasado fui a rodar a la primavera y de regreso de la geotermica, vi algo muy muy sospechoso, nada mas que yo no sabia que estaba pasando esto, si no me voy a perseguirlos.

No va a ser dificil ubicarlos, uno detecta facilmente la gente que va al bosque son deportistas, un malviviente salta a la vista facilmente.

Favor de todos los ciclistas de Jalisco, si saben de algun incidente de este tipo favor de denuncialo en este post, para recabar informacion.

No permitamos que el crimen se apodere de nuestro bosque, es de las pocas actividades que uno podia hacer con tranquilidad y seguridad.

Defendamos nuesta libertad

Y que mueran los criminales, estamos en guerra.

Saludos 

Dr Foes


----------



## foesfoesfxr (Feb 27, 2009)

*en la mother*

se estaban tardando, ahora a buscar lojacks para bicicletas 
Dr. foes si tienes un tiempito date una vueltecita por anumex.com y ponte un anuncio al respecto en la pagina de GDL. muy triste la noticia

saludos y la mejor de las suertes para todos.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Pues sí, ya tienen algún rato visitando el area de estacionamiento del 8 y1/2, para no hablar de que al amigo de un amigo le pasó, nada más me refiero a tres casos concretos que sí conozco, a los que les abrieron el carro forzando la cerradura, cortando los cables de la alarma y llevándose únicamente dinero y tarjetas. El sábado pasado ya pasó en el estacionamiento de postes, casi en las narices de los guardabosques, intentaron forzar la chapa de la puerta del pasajero de la camioneta de un amigo, pero aparentemente llegó alguien y no se alcanzaron a robar nada.
Parece que van a poner a alguien a "vigilar", pero no por parte del Bosque, sino de los mismo afectados, a cambio de una propina. 
Es increíble que nos quieran credencializar a los ciclistas que acudimos a rodar, pero a toda la gente que pasa en carro ó en camionetas ni siquiera los volteen a ver.
Lo mejor que podemos hacer es comunicar esto sin crear pánico y protegernos rodando en grupo e informando actitudes sospechosas.


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Lamentable situación, aunada al creciente clima de inseguridad que se vive en nuestro México "lindo y querido". En lo personal, en los +10 años que llevo rodando en La Primavera afortunadamente nunca he visto algo ó alguien sospechoso, nunca me han robado (ni la bici ni el carro) y nunca he sabido de alguien que conozca yo a quien le hayan robado su bici ó vehículo. Solo las pláticas del amigo del amigo. Por supuesto, no por ello voy a entrar en un estado de negación y debo reconocer que los robos pueden suceder (y suceden). Pero tampoco hay que entrar en pánico ni por ello dejar de salir a rodar.

Mis sugerencias:

1) Compartir información de robo ó intentos de, lo más fidedigna y concreta posible; evitar circular cuestiones como "dicen que están robando en La Primavera" (ya me ha llegado algo así, tal cual). Esto es muy subjetivo.

2) Coincido con el Dr F035, debemos tener una actitud menos pasiva. Hace poco leí una frase que creo que aplica muy bien: "el perdón, de alguna manera, permite que el mal sea quien ponga las reglas". Unirnos para defendernos y no hacer como que no ví nada.

3) No dejar de salir a rodar. Si lo hiciéramos, sería como doblar las manos. Por supuesto, tomas las debidas precauciones, pero no renunciar por unos cuantos malandrines.

4) Solicitar el apoyo de las autoridades. Sí, sé que esto suena bastante inútil, pero sería aún más inútil si no lo hiciéramos. Reportar estos incidentes con guardabosques y policía municipal de manera insistente para que hagan algo.

Saludos.

_"Nuestra generación pasará a la historia no tanto por las atrocidades de los malos, sino por la pasividad de los buenos"_ Martin Luther King.


----------



## Leomtb (Apr 24, 2009)

Por si las dudas este fin deje guardada la turner, y me fui a rodar en otra bici que tengo HT. Pregunte a los guardabosques de la caseta acerca del robo de bicicletas y me comentaron que ellos no tenian ningun reporte al respeto, que solo habian reportado unos cristalazos ahi en estacionamiento de postes. ¿Realmente estarn enterados de lo que pasa? de distintas personas me ha llegado la informacion de los asaltos, tambien en los blogs de mtb locales advierten de esta situacion.

Yo tambien tengo cerca de 4 años rodando en la primavera, muchas veces solo y nunca me ha tocado sufrir de un asalto o ver personas en actitud sospechosa. Coincido en que no debemos dejar de rodar , seria como aceptar que un puñado de raterillos tienen mas influencia que todos los que hacemos uso del bosque.

Mientras se aclara esta situacion no creo que este de mas seguir las recomendaciones de rodar en grupo sin caer en una ola de panico, saludos,


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Wow, wow... Estoy realmente impresionado del poder de difusion, de este foro y en general del internet. :eekster: 

Algun miembro del foro hizó un copy - paste, del mi redaccion inicial y lo mando por via mail, en cadena, y vaya que le dió la vuelta al mundo y en particular llegó a muchisimos bikers en Guadalajara. Fué el tema de conversacion de la semana en todos los talleres, tiendas y grupos de mtb de por aqui. 

Andaba por ahi curiosiando en una tienda y varias personas platicaban que ellos apoyaban la medida de linchar a los ladrones primaverales.  

En otro taller tambien me decian que ellos estaban reclutando gente para ir a buscar a los malvivientes y me preguntaban que si yo estaba enterado de lo acontecido y que si me les unia ( sin saber que estaban hablando con el que escribió la iniciativa)  

Lo que si es VERDADERAMENTE importante es que vengo llegando de rodar en la primavera como todos los domingos, y fui testigo de un impresionante despliegue de seguridad, había vigilantes franeleros en el estacionamiento, los guardabosques estaban muy atentos, habia varias camionetas de guardabosques patruyando el camino principal, se abrieron nuevas areas vigiladas de estacionamiento, etc, etc.

Tambien observe que muchos bikers iban en grupos y con los ojos bien abiertos en una actitud defensiva - preventiva.

El unico reporte sospechoso de mi rodada del dia (Torre 2) Fue un auto SEAT Ibiza de color *****, placas de Jalisco terminacion 50, en el cual viajaban 4 sujetos masculinos de aproximadamente 17 a 25 años, con ropa casual, en actitud sospechosa por la zona de 8 1/2.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Hay reportes, inclusive videos de un auto Seat Ibiza ***** parecido, filmados infraganti, cristaleando autos y robando objetos de sus interiores, en la zona residencial y comercial por Valle Real.

Por cierto Biker 231 reconocí tu Turner por el camino a Torre 2, por la entrada de la mosca, tu venias de regreso y yo iba. Si eras tu?


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

y las fotos de la rodada?

* Gracias por el comment del videito!


----------



## gdlals (Mar 3, 2008)

El día de ayer rodamos la ruta La Primavera a Tala y encontramos dos nuevos puntos de revisión por el parte de los autoridades con el bosque primavera. Nos dijeron ellos que al partir de 15 septiembre que ellos van a cerrar varias rutas (como la ruta La Primavera-Tala) y ellos quieren que todos los ciclistas usen las rutas más comunes como Torre 1, Torre 2, La Mosca, etc. a asegurar que ellos pueden ofrecer seguridad para las ciclistas hasta este mala situación se pasa. Supuestamente los detalles son en las casetas.

Además, ellos están diciendo que hay 4 ocasiones por robos de las bicicletas y muchas ocasiones por rotos de cristales. Ojala que con la vigilancia extra podemos vencer este ola de mala intención y recuperar el bosque.

Y yo mandé tu nota original a mis compadres….pero seguramente hay otras mandando este información importante también.


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

Hola DrF035...... si, venia saliendo como a las 10.30 de la mosca, me hubieras gritado para saludarnos 
Volviendo al punto que se toca , creo que hay que tener cuidado y rodar alertas y en grupo pero difundir lo que se sabe realmente, los rumores provocan a veces mas panico que ayuda.
Los de los 3 tipos empistolados SI es cierto, pero es gente del Sr Alejandro Gallo dueño del terreno por el que se va a torre 1, simplemente no quiere a ningún ciclista por sus terrenos. Mamucon 
A uno de mi grupo lo sacaron a h..... pero 0 bronca con la bici.
Lo de los robos a autos y cristalazos tambien .., pero de todos los que conozco a nadie ni ciclistas casuales y los que entrenan seriamente le han robado ninguna Bici.
Cualquier caso real comentarlo.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

gdlals said:


> Y yo mandé tu nota original a mis compadres&#8230;.pero seguramente hay otras mandando este información importante también.


Hajaja, conque fuiste tú gdlals.:yikes:

No pienses que me molesté por eso, al contrario no creas, hasta me sentí IMPORTANTE. :band:

Pero si fue, raro recibir un mail, de mi mismo Post.

Lo interesante es que ha cumplido con su proposito de alertar a la comunidad mtber de GDL.

Pero si hay que mantener la calma, porque ya se estan calentando los sentimientos y ya este fin de semana rodaron algunos bikers armados y con ganas de encontrarse a los ladrones para desquitarse de todas sus frustraciones :nono:

Saludos y hay que seguir compartiendo toda la informacion que se tenga. :thumbsup:


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

La semana pasada haciendo la ruta del Río Seco, en el bosque de la Primavera, hicimos un macabro descubrimiento :eekster: :skep: :cryin: :shocked: :yawn: :eekster:

Encontramos dos vehiculos abandonados en donde parece que un OVNI los hubiera aventado desde los cielos 

El primero es una camioneta Avalanche de color blanca y el otro es un Ford Fiesta que en la foto no se ve tan claro pero esta mas arriba de la Avalanche.









Aqui mandamos a un par de valientes para que fueran a ver de cerca este hallazgo.









Todo el grupo de bikers estaba perplejo y tratando de dar una explicacion racional a este encuentro del Tercer Tipo.  









Ya de regreso veniamos consternados y sin poder dar credito a lo que vimos. :nonod:









Saludos y esta historia C O N T I N U A R A . . . . .


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

:lol: loco loco


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

La camioneta tiene al menos dos años alli, del Fiesta ni idea.


----------

